# Größe JMenuBar



## CroweHammer (14. Okt 2009)

Sers Leute,

ich benutz ein BorderLayout! 
Im Borderlayout.North steckt ein Banner mit fester Höhe 100px. Danach, also im BorderLayout.Center soll eine JMenuBar folgen, was ich auch problemlos hingekriegt hab. Nur kann ich für diese JMenuBar eine feste Höhe definieren, wenn ja wie denn?

gruß crowe


----------



## SlaterB (14. Okt 2009)

wie wärs mit einem anderen Layout?
BorderLayout.Center ist nun gerade dafür da, etwas nicht fest zu dimensionieren, sondern den gesamten restlichen Platz einnehmen zu lassen

Lesson: Laying Out Components Within a Container (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing)


----------



## CroweHammer (14. Okt 2009)

ja wahrscheinlich ist ein anderes Layout der bessere Weg, als den Center vom BorderLayout zu missbrauchen. 
Hast schon recht. Hab bisher nur mit dem BorderLayout Erfahrungen gesammelt, daher hab ich gehofft, es auf diesem Wege machen zu können.


----------



## KrokoDiehl (14. Okt 2009)

Das _BorderLayout _kannst du ja auch weiter benutzen. Wenn du z.B. im _NORTH _mehr unterbringen möchtest, könntest du ein Panel mit einem weiteren _BorderLayout _dafür benutzen:

```
JPanel northPanel = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
northPanel.add(myBanner, BorderLayout.NORTH);
northPanel.add(myMenuBar, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

myFrame.add(northPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
```

...irgendwie sowas.


----------



## CroweHammer (14. Okt 2009)

jop das weis ich, löst aber nicht das Problem mit der fixen Größe meiner JMenuBar.


----------



## KrokoDiehl (14. Okt 2009)

Was soll die fixe Größe denn für einen Effekt bewirken?
du kannst natürlich 

```
Dimension size = myMenubar.getPreferredSize();
 // oder eigene Größe vorgeben)
myMenubar.setMinimumSize(size);
myMenubar.setMaximumSize(size);
```
machen. Das sollte tun, aber kann z.B. bei Größenänderungen des Frames zu unerwünschtem Verhalten führen


----------

